# DEATH RITES- 3rd Kate Jones Thriller ONLY .99!



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ *

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, DV, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- A Kate Jones Thriller

COMING September 2011- TOURING FOR DEATH, a Kate Jones Thriller


----------



## theladydarlene (Aug 16, 2011)

Lots of ancient Hawaiian detail to set the scene for an awesome read!


----------



## JenniferConner (Jun 25, 2011)

I am in Washington State right now where the Summer temp has barely gotten over 75 degrees. DV Berkom's Death Rites transported me to Hawaii where I was dipped in sun, sand, and adventure. DV did her research and there were many fun facts learned about Ancient Hawaii. 

Good Job! Well worth the buy!


----------



## carolyn28 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah Hawaii- and even better, Hawaii with Kate Jones! For anyone who hasn't read D.V. Berkom's Kate Jones series, these stories offer non-stop action, adventure, and a dose of humor with the heroine, Kate Jones right smack in the middle of it all. If you can't take a trip to the islands, this is the next best thing.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting, theladydarlene, JenniferConner and carolyn28! Yeah, Hawaii's a great spot to set an adventure story. The islands are drenched in mystery and mythology, and the setting is too fabulous. My imagination went wild when I visited for the first time back in February (what took me so long?), and after meeting so many interesting people there, the idea for getting Kate involved somehow in murder and mayhem on the North Shore wouldn't leave me alone  
Thanks again,
DV


----------



## aliM (Aug 5, 2011)

Hawaii isn't my favorite island but I am a fan of other islands--Caribbean or Greek (hopefully Kate will go to one of those soon!) I am a bigger fan of the adventures of Kate Jones, who is plagued with the 3-B's: bad choices, bad luck, and bad spirits. Death Rites is an especially fun story as Kate is in danger not from her drug lord ex-boyfriend, but from a new enemy as deadly as her ex.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Funny you should bring that up, aliM. I'm certain that Kate will be visiting the Caribbean in the near future...I'm doing the research this winter. I'm still working on the Greek Isles  
Have a great weekend!
DV


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a GREAT review for Death Rites! Read it *here*.

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

*COMING September 2011- TOURING FOR DEATH*, another Kate Jones Thriller!


----------



## JenniferConner (Jun 25, 2011)

Great story. Such a deal at .99! It's a fun and wild adventure with Kate up to her neck in hot water!


----------



## Buffalo Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Isn't visiting the most enjoyable part of writing a book with a setting in a tropic climate? My wife and I went to the Cyclades Islands for our honeymoon, and though I'm still trying to figure a way to incorporate that setting into my writing, it'll forever be the most memorable place I've seen. It'd be worth the visit if you can sneak in between riots!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

The Cyclades sound wonderful, Buffalo Cowboy- did you take a cruise? Which islands did you visit? I've always wanted to go to the Greek Isles...hopefully, it won't be long  

Take care,
DV

PS your book sounds intriguing, btw!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third Kate Jones Thriller

COMING September 2011- TOURING FOR DEATH, another Kate Jones Thriller


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ * 
When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

COMING SOON! September 2011- TOURING FOR DEATH, a new Kate Jones Thriller: Kate's hiding out from her shady past driving jeep tours through the rugged high desert of northern Arizona, determined to stop looking over her shoulder and find peace from her mistake of a gun-toting, former life. Testifying against a Mexican drug lord and a dirty DEA agent didn't turn out to be a life enhancing choice and she's been on the move ever since. 
Now, five years have passed with no sign of trouble and Kate's finally starting to believe she's safe. Her current goal is to make enough money so she can get lost in the tropics when the tourist trade dies off. Unfortunately, it's the tourists that are dying off and she may be next.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES*- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm on *Morgen Bailey's Author Spotlight*, talking about my inspiration for the *Kate Jones Thriller Series*.

*Morgen Bailey's Author Spotlight*

Stop on by and leave a comment!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an interview with David Wisehart on Kindle Author about Bad Spirits (the first novella in the Kate Jones series): http://bit.ly/ofISkR 
Please stop by and check it out!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ * 
When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third Kate Jones Thriller

*"Death Rites is another fast, fun read through the roller coaster life of D.V. Berkom's heroine..." - A. Mosa*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm being interviewed at Morgen Bailey's writing blog today. Stop by and check it out!
http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2011/10/24/blog-interview-no-166-with-author-dv-berkom/
Thanks!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

An excerpt from *Death Rites*:

*DEATH RITES*

ONE

_North Shore, Hawaii_

The walkway between the vendor stalls was packed with tourists and locals. Fresh pineapple, bread, organic meats and cheeses, soap, lawn ornaments, t-shirts; you name it, it was offered here. Being around people was like handing a lifeline to a drowning woman. I hadn't realized how starved for conversation I'd been. I suppose talking back to the television the night before should have given me an idea.

I filled my bag with fresh greens, a couple of bars of soap and some banana bread. The dark clouds building in the distance and uptick in humidity signaled one of the North Shore's infamous winter squalls was about to unleash its fury, so I reluctantly headed for my scooter. I had just locked my purchases in one of the side compartments when I felt the skin on the back of my neck crawl. I turned, but saw no one.

Shaking it off, I straddled the scooter and started the engine. As I began to ease out of my spot, I glanced behind me toward the crowded market. His arms covered in what looked like prison art, a dark haired man dressed in black stared back at me. At least, I thought that's what he was doing. He wore a pair of dark sunglasses, and might have been looking at something else. He took out his cell phone, punched in some numbers and turned his back. Despite the eighty-plus degrees I felt a cold chill skitter down my back.

Stop it, Kate. You don't know he was looking at you. Have you ever seen him before? Besides, you don't look like Kate anymore. He couldn't possibly know it's you. As for recognizing him, it's hard enough to identify someone in sunglasses. I didn't get a decent look at the tats so positive identification wasn't possible. Salazar's people used very specific designs. They'd be easy to recognize.

Unless he was an outside pro.

I kept an eye on the rear view during the ride home.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES*- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ 
When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third Kate Jones Thriller


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download Bad Spirits Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out my new blog post on The Unpredictable Muse: Inside the Mind of a Killer: Researching your Antagonist

http://theunpredictablemuse.blogspot.com/2011/11/inside-mind-of-killer-researching-your.html


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Below is part of a great new review for DEATH RITES by author Todd Fonseca:

"...In this installment of the series, Berkom introduces a bit of a twist in the Kate Jones series. I'm reluctant to give away too much of the plot line but lets say I think that this deviation from the Jones formula was a nice surprise which added mystery elements to her patented action movie style writing..."


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEATH RITES

"...In this installment of the series, Berkom introduces a bit of a twist in the Kate Jones series. I'm reluctant to give away too much of the plot line but let's say I think that this deviation from the Jones formula was a nice surprise which added mystery elements to her patented action movie style writing..." - Todd Fonseca, Author/Reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download BAD SPIRITS Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Read BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) the first novella in the Kate Jones Thriller series for FREE! http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE . The next one in the series is Dead of Winter, then Death Rites, followed by Touring for Death. Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEATH RITES, the third novella in the Kate Jones thriller series:

"...As always, Ms. Berkom delivers a well written enjoyable story that's impossible to put down. I just love Kate, she's always doing the unexpected and that's what keeps her alive..." Vickie Drake, Reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Read the first Kate Jones thriller, BAD SPIRITS, for FREE! Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEATH RITES

"...Kate's run from Alaska to Hawaii. She's scared and heartbroken and she barely steps foot outside. But as a shaman had predicted, she's got "bad spirits" and trouble finds her anyway. This time it's not the drug lord, rather it's some Hawiians bent on returning to the old ways. Old ways that include human sacrifice..." Vicky Drake, reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ * 
When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Read the first Kate Jones thriller, BAD SPRITS for FREE!!! Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

More praise for DEATH RITES, the third Kate Jones novella:
"...I cannot wait until the next Kate Jones story is released. These little books for me are very much a guilty pleasure and I have enjoyed each one immensely." - T.M. Hobbs, author and reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ * 
When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.

DEATH RITES- The third e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Praise for *Death Rites*:

"...She just can't seem to catch a break! And to think that she is in paradise and is unable to fully enjoy it as she has to constantly be looking over her shoulder. Not to mention that ever present betrayal by persons whom she thinks she can trust that she has to deal with. I really feel for her. Another good follow up. Looking forward to 'Touring for Death'." - _Amazon Reviewer _

You can find it here: *http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rites-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005FCA7UQ*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

"...I cannot wait until the next Kate Jones story is released. These little books for me are very much a guilty pleasure and I have enjoyed each one immensely." -- _T.M. Hobbs, Amazon author/reviewer_

Click here to find out more about *Death Rites*, the 3rd book in the Kate Jones thriller series: *http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rites-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005FCA7UQ*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Great review for *Death Rites*!

"Kate's run from Alaska to Hawaii. She's scared and heartbroken and she barely steps foot outside. But as a shaman had predicted, she's got "bad spirits" and trouble finds her anyway. This time it's not the drug lord, rather it's some Hawiians bent on returning to the old ways. Old ways that include human sacrifice...

As always, Ms. Berkom delivers a well written enjoyable story that's impossible to put down. I just love Kate, she's always doing the unexpected and that's what keeps her alive." - _Vicki Drake, NightOwl Reviewer_

Buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rites-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005FCA7UQ


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a tropical vacation with murder The 3rd Kate Jones Thriller novella, Death Rites, takes place on the North Shore of Hawaii.

Buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rites-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005FCA7UQ


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEATH RITES- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ *

When Kate Jones has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.

Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii.
*
DEATH RITES*- The third e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Another great review for *Death Rites*!

"...I love these books!! I am a big fan. It's a quick very fast paced read....I love Kate and the way the writer connects her to the situations and the connections to the other characters.I will be reading other books by this writer!! These are fantastic reads..not boring..you will not be sorry if you purchase these books!" _TxHarley25, reviewer_

Here's the link to download a copy! *http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rites-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005FCA7UQ*


----------

